# Doors won't open!!!



## Flatblackducati (Nov 15, 2013)

Can any one help? I removed the exterior door handles from a cruze, left the screw in the out/open position. Today all the doors except the drivers door are latched shut and won't open from the inside or outside.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Are the handles still off? If so grab the rod and pull.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Unlock them.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Work backwards. You must have missed something. Usually from the inside the door handle needs to be pulled twice for the door lock to go up and open.

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

You removed all four exterior door handles? Have to remove the panels to do that/

I know with my Cruze, tried to open the car with the key, the alarm went off, but stopped when I inserted the key in the lock, but the car wouldn't start. Only way to get it back to normal was to cycle the remote a couple of times.

Make darn sure I have a spare 2032 battery. Those crazy things can be good one day and dead the next. 

Feel at times they are carrying this anti-thief BS way too far, and history with various devices has proven, far more effective in keeping the rightful owner from starting their cars, with a very expensive repair bill. And all totally worthless with a flatbed truck or if someone holds a gun against your head. And when a new vehicle gets a couple of years of usage, if a thief does steal your vehicle, he is actually doing you a favor. 

Would think if your door panels are removed, can to something, but maybe not. But anyway, thanks for the tip for NOT removing your exterior door handles.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Flatblackducati said:


> left the screw in the out/open position.


I'm trying to understand what you mean by this.



NickD said:


> You removed all four exterior door handles? Have to remove the panels to do that


Door panel removal is not required to remove/replace outside handles.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Do the interior handles work?


----------



## Xaxas (Jun 1, 2013)

Call The Hulk


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChevyMgr said:


> Door panel removal is not required to remove/replace outside handles.


So the LTZ chrome handles are easy to do? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

ChevyMgr said:


> I'm trying to understand what you mean by this.
> 
> 
> 
> Door panel removal is not required to remove/replace outside handles.


Shows what little I know about the Cruze, never in my entire life did I run into anything like this. Do they just snap in? And can they be snapped out? Do I have to worry that someone will swipe my door handles?

Apparently if they do snap out, strange things to happen, like you can never open the doors again. Can only conclude that something on the inside broke. GM was making door and trunk locks like this for years, if tamper with, a spring will be sprung, and the lock would be permanently locked.

But at least you could break a window and open them from the inside, maybe that found a way to work around that.

And what about your remote, assume that is inoperative, could be this action disabled that as well. Guess you are going to have to get a shop manual or take it to your dealer and see if he knows.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

With the door open you will see a plug that covers the access screw. Remove the plug and the rest is easy, except for what happened to the OP.




Callout
Component Name
1
Bolt Access Plug

*Procedure* Use a plastic flat-bladed tool to remove.
2
Front Side Door Outside Handle Bolt
*Caution: *Refer to Fastener Caution. 


*Procedure* Loosen the front side door outside handle bolt until the front side door outside handle cap could be removed. 
*Tighten*
9 Y (80 lb in) 
3
Front Door Outside Handle Cap
4
Front Door Outside Handle Cap Gasket

*Procedure* Use a plastic flat-bladed tool to remove.
5
Front Door Outside Handle
*Procedure*

Pull the outside handle rearward to release it from the inside handle housing.
Disconnect the Passive Entry Passive Start connector, if equipped.
6
Front Door Outside Handle Gasket


----------



## Flatblackducati (Nov 15, 2013)

To remove the door handles all you need to do is open the door, pull the handle open, then use a torx bit in the little hole on the side of the door, turn it about 25 twists counterclockwise while holding the handle out. It will stay out. Then just remove. Simple. Now you can shut the doors but they won't latch. However, these ones did. Still can't figure out how to get them open. The inside handle does not work. Tried locking and unlocking. No luck.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Take the panels off and start looking at the linkages. Sounds like something was disconnected when you did the swap.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

99_XC600 said:


> Take the panels off and start looking at the linkages. Sounds like something was disconnected when you did the swap.


That would be a good trick with the doors closed and locked. The first pull on the inside door handle lifts that door push lock button. It can also be lifted with a small pair of side cutter pliers. So this is the first step, to get that button up.

That drawing from ChevyMgr shows a "T" at the end of the outside door handle, that pulls something out. Maybe a tool with a hook on the end of it can pull whatever that "T" pulls on. Nice of him to post that drawing, but maybe he can also post whats inside of the door to get an understanding.

My locksmith is awfully good of breaking into any vehicle without a key, could call a local one to see if they can help.


----------



## matt (Aug 19, 2014)

Did you every get you doors open? If so. How? I took the handles off to plastidip them and now i cant get my rear doors open.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

There is a youtube video on cruze handle install, this would fix your problem real quick


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

child safety locks are on?


----------



## CruzeO (Sep 24, 2016)

Did you find a solution? Thanks


----------



## marcelogonzalezdemelo (1 mo ago)

Hi folks. I am facing the same issue. Any tip?
*Hi, the three passengers doors on my Chevrolet cruze 2013 won't open from the inside or outside but do unlock. Drivers door is fine. What do you think could be the problem?*


----------

